
Tech Industry Press Is Complicit in Keeping Women on Industry Sidelines - iProject
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kirstenbischoff/2012/04/05/tech-industry-press-is-complicit-in-keeping-women-on-industry-sidelines/
======
benologist
This really feels like Forbes is just trolling for rebuttals from tech blogs.

It starts off quite well, highlighting that these sites are just pandering to
investors or writing for pageviews, or in some cases both _cough_.

Somehow after labeling these blogs as mouth pieces for the investment
community they declare that these blogs are sexist for not writing enough
about women.

The obvious conclusion there is not enough women are being invested in.
Presumably like with men "enough" is some small percent of those who bother
seeking investment at all.

TechCrunch is an especially poor example I think - woman CEO, women reporters,
just last week a piece on women in YC's latest round written by a woman.

------
alain94040
Not convinced by the article, I didn't see any facts or data. "Complicit" is a
loaded word that should be backed up with evidence.

------
olalonde
Funny, I was under the impression that female founders were overrepresented in
tech news. Apart from some anecdotal evidence, I don't think the author makes
a very convincing case of the opposite. That being said, it would be
interesting to compare the ratio of successful female entrepreneurs versus the
ratio of press coverage they get.

------
joejohnson
Minor nitpick: there are numerous grammatical errors with missing punctuation.
This makes the article hard to read... and she loses a little bit of
credibility, especially when she's a "professional blogger".

